# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Not long to go now til Kat's return

## kelly05

At last there is light at the end of the tunnel for the long anticipated return of Kat. All we know at the mo is that Kat is found in prison, and there was another rumour floating about that she becomes a prostitute.....(Really hope that isn't true!) Does anyone have any ideas how Kat's comeback will go down in Albert Square? How do you think Alfie and Little Mo will react? Also what will their first encounter be like? I can't wait for the showdown!!!
 :Cheer:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Jade

There are already threads here and here

Closing

----------

